# I need purchasing advice for Mig



## Gaffer (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm a novice welder, at best, who simply loves futzing around with metal and projects. I want to add another Mig welder to my existing collection of welders because I need something with more power. The 220 VAC welder circuit in my garage is good for 90 AMPS. My current Mig is a Lincoln 125 Plus and works fine, but 1/8" is pushing it. 

I have an opportunity to buy a used ESAB Migmaster 215 Pro for hopefully under $1,500, but let's call it $1,500. There are few reviews and very little about this machine's reliability on the web, but I believe it's a good machine. I've looked at inverters, but only the cheap-o's because they fit my budget. I'd rather have a better unit even if it's used. 110VAC and portability are not a concern. I'm not against cheap inverters. I picked up an HF Vulcan Pro Tig 165 for $170 several years ago, from HF, and it works great. 

The ESAB retails for about $3,000, but I've seen it as low as $2,700. I haven't been able to find another name brand/reputable welder for sale in this price range near me. Thoughts?


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 12, 2021)

I haven’t used one but ESAB has a good reputation.

No idea on the price but condition usually dictates that.  Half on new for good used is a good starting point.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 12, 2021)

Esab is good stuff. If you can swing the 1500 bucks go for it.


----------



## Gaffer (Apr 12, 2021)

I tend to agree with you NCjeeper. I can't get there to see it until the weekend, so if it was meant to be, it will be there. Thanks


----------



## Chewy (Apr 12, 2021)

30 years ago I used an ESAB MIG in my truck shop.  It belonged to a farmer customer of my, but I had 3 phase and he didn't.  It was fantastic!  You could say WELD!  and it would do it for you.  Very high quality machine, no complaints.  Used it for about 5 -6 years. 

I currently have a Miller 211. About 5 years now in my home shop. Pretty much use .030 wire for everything.  It will weld up to 3/8" and i use it mostly for 1/8 to 1/4" every couple days and it hasn't let me down.  It sells for around $1400 new.  I bought mine online cheaper then the local Miller dealer. You do need to use 220V.  110V won't cut it.  It tends to run a tad hot for me, so I use it on the lower end of the recommended settings.

Pretty certain the Lincoln welder you have is the one I borrowed when starting back up years ago.  Used it on 120V and I couldn't weld sheet metal together.  Thought it was me, but it was the machine.


----------



## Gaffer (Apr 12, 2021)

Chewy said:


> 30 years ago I used an ESAB MIG in my truck shop.  It belonged to a farmer customer of my, but I had 3 phase and he didn't.  It was fantastic!  You could say WELD!  and it would do it for you.  Very high quality machine, no complaints.  Used it for about 5 -6 years.
> 
> I currently have a Miller 211. About 5 years now in my home shop. Pretty much use .030 wire for everything.  It will weld up to 3/8" and i use it mostly for 1/8 to 1/4" every couple days and it hasn't let me down.  It sells for around $1400 new.  I bought mine online cheaper then the local Miller dealer. You do need to use 220V.  110V won't cut it.  It tends to run a tad hot for me, so I use it on the lower end of the recommended settings.
> 
> Pretty certain the Lincoln welder you have is the one I borrowed when starting back up years ago.  Used it on 120V and I couldn't weld sheet metal together.  Thought it was me, but it was the machine.


I’ve looked at the 211 too. I’m going to see what I can do with the ESAB first and go from there. I’m not in a rush and can be patient. Thanks for the input.


----------

